# Inverter Loads



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi all

I have bought a new 2000W inverter, in the manual it states that you should not connect Micrwave, toater or high speed kettles as they could damage the inverter, does anyone know if there is a reason other than the load being higher than 8A. 
I can only think it is the spark (spikes ) generated when the bi-metle switches in the kettle and toaster opens to switch them off but the microwave ??

Any ideas before I connect it up, I am thinking that I could use the m/W on reduced power

Bill


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Minerva said:


> Any ideas before I connect it up


Well you could believe the makers !

I think it may be an admission that their inverter is not a good as it could be.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bill,
In the manual for my Waeco Perfectpower modified sine wave 2000watt inverter (peak 3200watts) it says it can run microwaves, kettles, toasters, hairdryers and power tools, not exceeding 1600watts. It recommends not to use electric toothbrushes, fluorescent and energy saving bulbs and non filter type coffee makers. So I am not sure why you cannot do this with yours.
Colin


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bill,
In the manual for my Waeco Perfectpower modified sine wave 2000watt inverter (peak 3200watts) it says it can run microwaves, kettles, toasters, hairdryers and power tools, not exceeding 1600watts. It recommends not to use electric toothbrushes, fluorescent and energy saving bulbs and non filter type coffee makers. So I am not sure why you cannot do this with yours.
Colin


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

It could be due to the high in-rush current that is required when a microwave starts up. It does not matter if you do use the microwave on reduced power. All this means is that the power is switched on and off at intervals. Also remember that an 800 watt microwave uses something like 13-1400 watt. 

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Thanks to Hilldweller, Colin, Steve & Ann for your answers, I think I will just try it with a power reading adaptor plug on mains electricity and see what it draws to be on the safe side, it just seemed a bit funny it being mentioned in the manual

Bill


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I would take it back and demand my cash back. The exclusions are precisely the items you are likely to want to run. Why else buy it?

Re powering energy saving lamps, my much smaller modified sine wave jobbie runs these perfectly, Fantastic for an evening barbeque when you have a few (dozen) friends round and need so light. In my case we had 200 watts worth of light which consumed 34 watts from the inverter and probably 45ish watts from the battery.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Can I ask what make it is?
Had a Chinese one of Ebay at one time - 2,000watt then a 3,000 watt - wouldn't do half what it was supposed to and said all the things yours does. Got my money back though.

Like the others I have a Waeco 2,000w now.

 
Keith


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Keith

The make is Silverline 2000W Modified Sinewave.

Clive

You have a valid point so rather than use it by trial and error I shall contact the supplier, for a satisfactory answer or refund.

Watch this space

Bill


----------



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a soft start inverter - it allows a more gentle inrush of current when things of high load and inductive load run. microwaves actually turn on and off when they are running. To be honest Id give it a try anyway - your standard small microwave probably wont be that powerful and will probs be ok.

Or exchange for a soft start. 

You do rather get what you pay for and the better ones are both more effecient and allow things like microwaves and TV's to run better.

I dont want to be patronising but do you have the battery capacity to run say an 800w microwave. Allowing for the effeciency losses thats like an 80 amp draw on your battery. For that you need something a lot larger than your average leisure battery - I have a Swift Ace Firenze - 4 years old and the battery in the van is nowhere big enough to be running that kind of load.

I am not an electrician so if anyone picks fault with my suggestions please do so politely 

Jon


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

The Silverline does look, how can I say this, remarkably good value :? 
Looking at the adverts from various suppliers and a lot on Ebay nowhere are the performance characteristics i.e. technical data given The peak capacity is usually stated - normally a 2,000w will allow an initial fluctuation up to 4,000watts to cope with start-ups. As someone has stated you do tend to get what you pay for and figures for an inverter can be derived in a number of ways - continuous for how long and under what conditions.

As an example here are the specs for a medium-priced RING 2,000 watt at around £199.

Compact Size 
Allows you to power mains equipment directly from a 12v source.
Ideal for professional power tools, microwaves, multiple halogen lighting and many more applications.


Internal fuse protected
Low battery voltage protection alarm when the input drops below 10.5v DC
Low battery shut down protection when the battery voltage drops below 10v DC
Overload protection if the power draw exceeds the maximum rating
Fully automatic internal cooling fans to keep the inverter running to optimum running temperature. If the internal heat sink does reach temperatures of >65 degrees the PowerSource Pro will automatically shut off.

Max. continuous power (Watts): 2000
Peak Power (Watts) 0.01 Seconds: 4000
Stand by current Amps:<0.8
Waveform: Modified Sine
Efficiency: Appr 90%
Input voltage range: 10-15v DC
240v AC Socket (BS Approved): 3 Pin
Fuse (AMPS): 30 x 8
Dimensions (mm):Height:140mm Width:260mm Depth:440mm 
Weight (Kg): 8kg

 
Keith


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

I have contacted the supplier, did not get a satisfactory answer and they have accepted a return, 

So it is back to the drawing board and I shall have to pay a bit more for one that powers m/Wave ovens, etc.

Thanks to John & Keith for your remarks

Bill


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi

This is the final update on my inverter fitting saga, Accquired another inverter that says it will handle microwaves, made my auto-switch also fitted a 175Amp fuse and a battery Isolator switch (175Amp capacity) that will control up to batteries. The system is now fitted and has been tested thoroughly and is working OK. 
There is one thing I would like to have done but I would have had to re-wire all the mains circuits for the whole van which would have a daunting task and that was to isolate the fridge and electric hot water automatically, but I can switch them off without having to dive into cupboards so it isn't too bad. 

And now I will have to start planning the next project, Air Conditioning, but I think that can wait until next year as it doesn't look as we will need it this year considering the weather so far this year (Global warming, BAH)

Keep camping

Bill


----------

